# One Second Per Day - 2012



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

I just posted this after finishing it up yesterday for the New Year. Enjoy!

Filmed using Canon EOS 550D (T2i), GoPro HD Hero 2, and Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket Phone for a couple shots.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it.... Honestly I love it. I love the idea.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeez, that's a REAL 365 project! It was a fun watch!


----------



## squirrels (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow. There is nothing about that I didn't love.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 2, 2013)

Great work. Loved the music And editing. Really dug the shot of the gopro on the steering wheel while you were making a corner.


----------



## Mully (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice thinking, visuals were great ...the music was great.....I really liked this 100%


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## invisible (Jan 2, 2013)

Best 365 project I've seen, ever. The music, in particular the first minute, is spot on.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 2, 2013)

sick!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, everybody. I'm grateful for all the feedback!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 2, 2013)

I have seen quite a few of these and yours is by far the best!  Great edit & shots.  It must have taken some time for the titles.  Did you compile this every few weeks or months?


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you.

I actually knocked out all the text in one evening. It was a little repetitive, but now it's done for all future years. I just have to look out for that leap year again in 2016. ;-)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 2, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 2, 2013)

you love Kum & Go


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, very nice.  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

haha Actually I'm quite sick of them. I work down the street, so my lunches sometimes come from there.


----------



## Flare (Jan 2, 2013)

That was great, I really enjoyed that!

Flare


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 2, 2013)

Very Cool! Was that a real accident at 3:28?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, I only made it to March 11th. Did anything of note happen after that?


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch the rest and find out. ;-)


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Very Cool! Was that a real accident at 3:28?


Yep, here's the rest of that, in fact....


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 2, 2013)

At least you got proof lol


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha, yep! Had a check in my hand a week later!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW! This video's view count has jumped by almost 1,100 views overnight! Went to bed when it was sitting at 670, woke up and it was 1,739.

THANK YOU EVERYBODY!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> Yep, here's the rest of that, in fact....
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhcCZL-Rf_c



You're not going to want to pull forward like that dude...


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 3, 2013)

^haha


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 3, 2013)

YES!!! Our local newspaper emailed me about this video. They want to do an interview!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 3, 2013)

So do you edit the video every few days or you tackled it at the end of the year?  I assume you edit it every few days and render it at the end of the year?


----------



## charliedavidson (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, every few days. I just make sure to tote the GoPro and/or EOS with me each day and snag a few minutes of footage of whatever's going on, then sift through and pick my favorite second. The hardest part was the titling, but that only had to be done once, and I'm set up for all future years that I do this.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 3, 2013)

The only criticism I would give is there was a lot of driving and/or repeating.  Of course you have to keep the accident though.


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 3, 2013)

haha Yeah, the caption I put on Youtube for it says "Resolution for 2013: More swimming, fewer stops at Kum N' Go. ;-)".
I need to add "less driving".


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 4, 2013)

This made it to the front page of Petapixel today!!

One Second of Video Every Day in 2012


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2013)

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> This made it to the front page of Petapixel today!!
> 
> One Second of Video Every Day in 2012



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2013)

Music was perfect. What was it?


----------



## amolitor (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, I am always the buzzkill.

This strikes me as a cool idea that isn't actually very interesting in the implementation. The kind of idea that you invent at a party and you talk about, "Wow, that would be kick-ass" but you never actually bother with because, after all, what's the point? And if there is something to be done with it, actually accomplishing it rather than simply winding up with a random assemblage of footage, would be way too much work. The result seems to be the usual p365 "giant pile of filler".

 Is there some sort of progression or narrative or any forward drive of any kind, that I missed somehow? This seems to be a random jumble of footage, cut at the wildly frenetic pace of once per second. I couldn't bear to watch more than 30 or 40 seconds of it, so it's quite possible that I missed something.


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 5, 2013)

I've noticed these comments come from those who don't finish watching it. In fact, who don't get very far into it at all. I'll put it in a way that makes sense to me: it's a terrific way for me to remember every day. All it takes is a spark of that day to remind me of the rest of it. While it seems like a random, jumbled pile of clips that have little correlation to one another, isn't that how life typically plays out anyway? Besides, when you take on this kind of project, you find yourself wanting to outdo "what I got yesterday". I plan on doing this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought it was fantastic!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## amolitor (Jan 5, 2013)

It makes sense to me as a personal project, sure. And I respect the discipline required, and the work. It just doesn't do anything for me, some random guy who doesn't know you.


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 8, 2013)

Well looky here. 
Looks like my video made its way to CBS News!

Photographer films one second per day for 2012 - The Feed Blog - CBS News


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 11, 2013)

LoL Holy crap! And now Huffington Post!

'Just A Second 2012': Photographer Kent Frost's Video Is Made Up Of One Second From Each Day Of 2012 (VIDEO)


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! Soon you'll be on Letterman!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess Amolitor and Pop culture/opinion digress on this one.


----------



## premo (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicely done with great music.. Love it!


----------

